# MEDELLIN | Balsos Reservado | 112m | 400ft | 26 fl | U/C



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Location:*







​

*February 2015*


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

February 24:



Carbet said:


> Disculparán la calidad de la foto, pero aquí se ve un poco mejor el avance de *Balsos Reservado* que en el post de hace un par de días:


----------

